# Stunning stitch!



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

The site is in Russian but the photos are very explanatory and the result is impressive!

http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/8/100/216/100216859_large_uzor.
http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/8/100/216/100216859_large_uzor.jpg


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like broomstick lace


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

The first link came back with a 404 Not Found. :-(


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

It is called Indian Cross Stitch. Knitted on multiples of 8sts. and a 12 row repeat.I consider my self to be a beginner/intermediate knitter and I found this to be a very easy stitch. 
I am sure that you can find a tutorial on YouTube. 
Hope this helped.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks mom25 I myself am itermediate as far as knitting goes. I still see stitches that amaze me. I also crochet and other than the twist you get in broomstick lace this stitch is quite simular.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks mom25 I myself am itermediate as far as knitting goes. I still see stitches that amaze me. I also crochet and other than the twist you get in broomstick lace this stitch is quite simular.


You are welcome! I crochet too and you're right , it does look similar to broomstick lace.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Video here






Written pattern here:

http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2012/12/indian-cross-stitch.html


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it is a version of this knitted stitch pattern:

http://newstitchaday.com/?s=indian


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

This link should work:

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ltava/post273987616/


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

great links thank you


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

mom25 said:


> It is called Indian Cross Stitch. Knitted on multiples of 8sts. and a 12 row repeat.I consider my self to be a beginner/intermediate knitter and I found this to be a very easy stitch.
> I am sure that you can find a tutorial on YouTube.
> Hope this helped.


Yes, very helpful. Thanks!  And I found a pattern for a cowl made from Indian Cross Stitch on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elis


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a really interesting stitch!


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

That's a lovely stitch and lots of fun to knit because it grows so quickly.

There's also a matching lace edging
http://www.knitting-and.com/homework/lattice-pattern-edge.htm


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

I really like the way the designer has used it to look like lacy cables. Very clever.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

wow, what a stitch, How badly do you think it will snag?


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't found that it snags any more than regular knitting.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

interesting stitch


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting stitch.


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it would make a beautiful lightweight scarf especially in a cashmere yarn.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

OH! OH!! I really needed this one today. Lovely! Thanks so much. And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

No watching TV and knitting this stitch!!!! I think I'll put it in my "someday box". Nice


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the look of this stitch and want to make a scarf using cashmere yarn. I would appreciate your suggestions for the yarn. I live in FL so I want a lightweight scarf


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Joan H said:


> wow, what a stitch, How badly do you think it will snag?


I would imagine it would snag easily. For a cowl it wouldn't be so likely - unless your earrings are long and dangly. I'm now chuckling at the mental picture of having an earring snag in my cowl. 
:lol:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

jocelynedenault said:


> This link should work:
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ltava/post273987616/


 :lol: :roll: :thumbup: You are right,- this is it ! Thank you !


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes it is a Stunning stitch!


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I tried a swatch using worsted weight yarn and #8 acrylic needles (my Dreams were on WIP). UGH! If I decide to try this stitch, I am going to have to buy Addi Turbo lace needles.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting stitch, thank you everyone for your different links, will attempt to do it, we've winter coming up and I could be snowed in again for a few days, just the project.


----------

